# what are you catching them on?



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

what lures/presentations are you guys catching bass on


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ive caught some on short silver rapala HJs. Just working is slowly and letting it suspend. I got this one from a local pond on my first cast about a week ago.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

thanks man. and nice fish


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice fish, here the ponds are frozen which is all I fish during the winter, so nothing for me.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

got a 1.3 lb about a month ago in the rain on a 3/8 oz chartruese chatterbait. had one that followed and didnt commit then saw me and ran. im in the pond category for now too and most have been frozen


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Today the pond across the road un-froze and I went over for about an hour. I caught one little bass on the 2nd cast with a suspending jerkbait but didn't get any more hits.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I got this one last week on a suspending jerkbait...suspending baits seem to be the only thing working for me right now. I was tickled to get this one, since it was the end of the month, and this fish probably sealed my goal of a fish every month this year.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Looks like a "confetti" bass, mo. --Tim


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow said:


> Looks like a "confetti" bass, mo. --Tim


Ehhh...a wise guy! Nyuk,nyuk,nyuk...


----------

